# 2016 FSR channel bound Strat - $1250



## Petunia (Jul 17, 2021)

Seems like a pretty good price for a US Strat. Any other Strat with a compound radius (9.5-14) , you can't avoid the noiseless pickups.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't explain why, but a bound neck on a strat looks weird to me. That IS a good deal for any USA made strat, but just like a neck with three on a side looks strange on a strat or tele, so does binding on the neck.

Meh, nevermind. I'm nuts.


----------



## Petunia (Jul 17, 2021)

I went and had a look at it - beauty guitar, basically unplayed, amazing shape. The neck was very curvy, very curvy indeed, wasn't comfortable walking away with it. Probably just too much relief but I'm no tech


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I can't explain why, but a bound neck on a strat looks weird to me. That IS a good deal for any USA made strat, but just like a neck with three on a side looks strange on a strat or tele, so does binding on the neck.
> 
> Meh, nevermind. I'm nuts.


No, you’re not nuts. Other things that are also wrong include binding with dot inlays (yes, LP Special I’m talking about you) and Teles with block inlays.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> No, you’re not nuts. Other things that are also wrong include binding with dot inlays (yes, LP Special I’m talking about you) and Teles with block inlays.


Wrong.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Wrong.
> 
> View attachment 374577


I like the Thinline & the Filtertrons but to me those inlays…









Ah bain, chacun son gout.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> I like the Thinline & the Filtertrons but to me those inlays…
> View attachment 374601
> 
> 
> Ah bain, chacun son gout.


It was inspired by the MIJ Fender Thinline that weren't available here at the time.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Binding AND blocks...

...and I would rock the shit outta' this.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> No, you’re not nuts. Other things that are also wrong include binding with dot inlays (yes, LP Special I’m talking about you) and Teles with block inlays.


ES-335s have binding and dot inlays.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> ES-335s *need* binding and dot inlays.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No one's mentioned the kenny way sheppard strat? Looks gorgeous.

And sherwood music has a used one in stock.

Strat in the OP is gone.


----------

